# Public Pier And Bank Fishing On Lake Cooley.



## ben2go (Sep 15, 2008)

I decide to fish the public pier's and banks at Lake Cooley, in Lyman/Welford,SC, this morning.I have never seen so many schools of bream and bluegill there.They range from 3" to around 8".Saw a few small bass around 6" to 10".I dunno why but the bass would run up in the schools of bream and bluegill causing them to scatter.I've never seen fish bully other fish like that.The water was absolutely clear when I first got there.I could see 10 to 15 feet down before the bottom disappeared.Polarized glasses are wonderful fishing tool.I tried fishing with Joe's flies,rooster tails,vibrax minnow,and even a make shift jig.I used various colors and presentation.The fish were poping everything that landed on the water,so I figured a small Joe's fly would work.It has in the past.Today was different.I hung 1 fish under the lip.It was a 5" long bluegill.That's all I caught between 9am and 12:30pm.Fish were jumping and popping the top of the water, but I couldn't get them to any more than chase my lure.It was more like they were chasing it away like a thief.I never had such hard luck there.I usually catch 10 to 15 fish in a couple hours.The later the cloudier the water got.I don't know if it was the fish stirring up the bottom or some unknown source.There aren't any currents in that area.When I left I couldn't see a foot down into the water.Next time I go,I'll makes some Ben's dough balls.I've never tried my secret dough ball recipe at Lake Cooley.The only live bait I've tried there is crickets and hand dug earth worms.Oh,my secret recipe is for sale.The first $1,000,000 gets it. :LMFAO:


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 15, 2008)

Bass will feed on bream (same as shad), several times I've been bluegill fishing, hooked one, and had a largemouth hit it on the retrieve.

Next time, get ya a tube of crickets :wink: 

ST


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 15, 2008)

[Next time I go,I'll makes some Ben's dough balls.I've never tried my secret dough ball recipe at Lake Cooley.The only live bait I've tried there is crickets and hand dug earth worms.Oh,my secret recipe is for sale.The first $1,000,000 gets it. :LMFAO:[/quote]

Hey, I might bite for a misily million :lol: But where is lake Cooley??? Post your location so we all know where these great fishing tips and posts are from....

Once again, I ask the members to post their locations so we know whether the tips are of value based on geographical locations..... as well as to find new friends/fishing partners in our area.


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 15, 2008)

Sounds like a frustrating day on the water. I wonder why the water clarity changed so much so quickly. Whatever it was could have cause the poor fishing.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 15, 2008)

Could be fall turn-over, and the winds (such as those from Ike) will play a factor in it.

ST


----------



## ben2go (Sep 15, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> [Next time I go,I'll makes some Ben's dough balls.I've never tried my secret dough ball recipe at Lake Cooley.The only live bait I've tried there is crickets and hand dug earth worms.Oh,my secret recipe is for sale.The first $1,000,000 gets it. :LMFAO:



Hey, I might bite for a misily million :lol: But where is lake Cooley??? Post your location so we all know where these great fishing tips and posts are from....

Once again, I ask the members to post their locations so we know whether the tips are of value based on geographical locations..... as well as to find new friends/fishing partners in our area.[/quote]

I posted location in my post.Lake Cooley is on the city lines of Wellford and Lyman,SC.That's located in upper Spartanburg county.




jkbirocz said:


> Sounds like a frustrating day on the water. I wonder why the water clarity changed so much so quickly. Whatever it was could have cause the poor fishing.



I believe you're right.The other guys in boats weren't doing so well either.It was a change in water clarity like I have never seen.I wasn't close to any in/out going streams or rivers.I was at the dam but the flood gates were closed.No boats were around when the water changed clarity.There was a light breeze but it barely rippled the water.I'm at a loss.






SlimeTime said:


> Could be fall turn-over, and the winds (such as those from Ike) will play a factor in it.
> 
> ST



We had some rain storms late tonight,but Ike missed us completely.


Nature is quirky,but I'll have my day.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 15, 2008)

ben2go said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > [Next time I go,I'll makes some Ben's dough balls.I've never tried my secret dough ball recipe at Lake Cooley.The only live bait I've tried there is crickets and hand dug earth worms.Oh,my secret recipe is for sale.The first $1,000,000 gets it. :LMFAO:



Hey, I might bite for a misily million :lol: But where is lake Cooley??? Post your location so we all know where these great fishing tips and posts are from....

I posted location in my post.Lake Cooley is on the city lines of Wellford and Lyman,SC.That's located in upper Spartanburg county.


ooops, my bad, I missed that location in your original post   Sorry.....I'll pay beter attention in the future :?


----------

